
Show HN: List of available domains - assafmo
https://assafmo.gitlab.io/available-domains/
======
assafmo
A while ago I made for myself a list of available domains, and here it is.

There were a lot more, but I've filtered it to show only ones with appraisal
value >= 100$.

I'm posting this only to get HN feedback. (Although I've added affiliates, so
if I'll start making some cents from open sourcing this list I'll know I've
helped some of you guys. :-))

Cheers, assafmo.

